# stair base moulding



## need help (Mar 15, 2016)

I would like the part with the x on it to be parallel with the red line. basically to look like the trim in the red circle. This is on stairs and the part with index finger is on a 45deg angle to the edge of the wall. This trim fits 90deg to the wall. The only angle is the rise of the stairs that's 45deg. Is THIS POSSIBLE. If it is, CAN ANYONE TELL ME AT WHAT ANGLES TO CUT? I have been working on this for 8 hrs and tried multiple different angles but cant seem to figure this one out. Thanks


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

It is possible, but you'll have to get some trim that is greater in width that matches the elongated profile of the cap running down the stairs. 
Go check out the "This Is Carpentry" site, and look for the article about rake transitions.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

One of our members here wrote this article:

http://www.thisiscarpentry.com/2010/09/10/raked-baseboard-returns/


----------



## Terryli (May 10, 2016)

If possible. Cut back stringer so base cap has outside miter at corner of stringer and inside on base on floor


----------

